# Regular perscriptions



## 2seconds (Sep 30, 2007)

My wife has to have regular perscriptions in the uk, she is also exempt from having to pay due to medical reasons.
How can she continue getting her medication.


----------



## kelly (Oct 7, 2007)

Have the same problem. I am on medication also exempt in the UK moving to spain next year, and need to find out how this can be sorted......if I find out will let you know.....and visa versa if you wouldn't mind.
regards Kelly.


----------



## 2seconds (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Kelly
I was told at the weekend (not sure how true it is) but apparently you will should get free perscriptions over there aswell as a member of the EU all you have to get is a letter from your doctor stating your medicines required and you give it to a doctor in spain.


----------



## kelly (Oct 7, 2007)

I have a feeling that is not exactly right, but will look into that more.
Thanks for the feedback....will let you know.....
Kelly.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Kelly
> I was told at the weekend (not sure how true it is) but apparently you will should get free perscriptions over there aswell as a member of the EU all you have to get is a letter from your doctor stating your medicines required and you give it to a doctor in spain.



I'm not sure that is correct I'm afraid ........ some drugs over here are quite expensive .... anti cholestorol for instance is about 5o euros for a months supply without a SIP card


----------

